# VW rabbit pick up



## jimbo8283 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have been looking for a direct fit air suspension for my truck does anyone know of anyone who is offering one or am i














and need to build it myself


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: VW rabbit pick up (jimbo8283)*

grab some bagyard fronts.
your gonna have to do something custom for the rears.
search around there are quite a few bagged caddys out there.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wisconsin's own
























i know the second one isnt the mint green one, but i love that picture. PM *mad caddy16v* he knows his sh it and would probably be more than happy to help you out
_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 10:32 PM 1-21-2009_


_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 10:33 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

this one's bagged too, forgot his name on here though


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

My Truck







^^
No direct fit, sorry. Like Texture said bagyards will bolt on the front or UVAir will slide over struts or coils but the rear has to be custom. There are a few threads with pictures on how you can go about this. A welder isn't required but would be helpful. Not rocket science but you or someone you know needs to be a little creative and handy when it comes to fabrication.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: VW rabbit pick up (jimbo8283)*


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

*Re: VW rabbit pick up (durteeclean)*

Hey... I was there... ^


























_Modified by CiDirkona at 4:31 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## Rattle_Cat_Mk3 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: VW rabbit pick up (jimbo8283)*

where can you buy bagyard suspension components? Their website is in german... and i do not read german.


----------



## Rattle_Cat_Mk3 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: VW rabbit pick up (Rattle_Cat_Mk3)*

openroadtuning.com ... there is a huge banner at the bottom of there german page. FML


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: VW rabbit pick up (Rattle_Cat_Mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattle_Cat_Mk3* »_openroadtuning.com ... there is a huge banner at the bottom of there german page. FML









Don't see anything for the rear of a Caddy on there...


----------



## M1-80 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: VW rabbit pick up (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_
Don't see anything for the rear of a Caddy on there...

The rear has to be custom, only the fronts can be bought as a direct fit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

hey, glad i decided to click on this thread!
thanks for everyone who gave me a plug. i'm the only bagyard dealer in all of north america. i apologize for the look of my site, it's in the middle of being remade. 
here are the specials i'm currently running on air ride: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4300436
if you need anything, don't hesitate to contact me!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: VW rabbit pick up (Rattle_Cat_Mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattle_Cat_Mk3* »_where can you buy bagyard suspension components? Their website is in german... and i do not read german.

Bagyards are quality stuff Kev. I have a set of mk4 fronts, and mk5 front and rears sitting at my house right now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

that doesn't answer his question travy.








they look pretty nice in the kitchen


----------



## Rattle_Cat_Mk3 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: VW rabbit pick up (Travy)*

Once i turned my brain on i answered my own question in about .4632 seconds.

_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I have a set of mk4 fronts, and mk5 front and rears sitting at my house right now









How close to moving out of the house and into your car are they? My caddy is gonna get it's abundance of tallness reduced asap.... hence the interest in air ride.


----------



## Rattle_Cat_Mk3 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
if you need anything, don't hesitate to contact me!










I will be hitting you up as soon as i have some dollars. Any suggestions for bags for the rear of the caddy. I have read a few write ups but i was just curios if you had any ideas.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: VW rabbit pick up (Rattle_Cat_Mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_that doesn't answer his question travy.








they look pretty nice in the kitchen









He can research it himself, Im not talking to him for selling his mk3









_Quote, originally posted by *Rattle_Cat_Mk3* »_How close to moving out of the house and into your car are they? My caddy is gonna get it's abundance of tallness reduced asap.... hence the interest in air ride.

I'm in no rush to get them in, just order a few more things for the car the other day that will hopefully be here soon and go into the pile of parts in my living room


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rattle_Cat_Mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattle_Cat_Mk3* »_

I will be hitting you up as soon as i have some dollars. Any suggestions for bags for the rear of the caddy. I have read a few write ups but i was just curios if you had any ideas.

there are a couple different ways to go about doing the caddy rear setup. i have a conference call with austria tomorrow morning so i'll find out for you


----------



## Rattle_Cat_Mk3 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
there are a couple different ways to go about doing the caddy rear setup. i have a conference call with austria tomorrow morning so i'll find out for you









Bad A** man. thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
He can research it himself, Im not talking to him for selling his mk3









I admit, selling that Mk3 might have been a bad idea. Especially cause that one kid crashed it about 4 days after he got it from me. BUT... what can i do now...? buy another VW


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

just here to help bro


----------

